# Looking for travel zoom



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 6, 2012)

I am going on vacation with my new canon 5d3 with kit lens. I was considering the 70-300 is non l for a lightweight zoom. Anyone have any success with it or should I consider only the 70-200 f4 is l which is larger and heavier. I want to travel light. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2012)

Skip the 70-300 non-L - IQ falls apart at the long end. I'd consider the 70-200mm f/4L or the 70-300L. Personally, I'd pick the 70-300L for the shorter (retracted) length, extra 100mm, and weather sealing (and slightly better IQ). 

I'm currently using the 28-300L as a travel lens, but I may get the 70-300L at some point to take with the 24-105mm instead.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah but my concern is the weight with two 5 year olds and going to the zoo, sea world, disneyland. I will already have the 5d3, 24-105, 430 ex ii, 270 ex ii, 50mm 1.4 and accessories. I first need to find a sling bag to hold all that and need to cover the telephoto area without adding a 2.5-3lb lens. I almost wish I had a rebel and a tamron 17-50 2.8 which is much lighter but I don't and I might aswell use my new camera but need to pack relatively light. I know the 70-300 is not the pinnacle of iQ but was thinking its light and would be better than a micro 4/3 system or sony nex combo. Again I just don't want to go with a p&S like the s100.


----------



## pwp (Jun 6, 2012)

The non-L 70-300 is almost certain to disappoint you. The 5D3 will punish this lens. Traveling with young kids is going to be an absorbing process. You do need to keep it simple. If you have a BG-E11 leave it at home & just take the 430EX. 

We traveled Vietnam for 3 weeks with kids and all I took was a gripless 5D and the 24-105. Being accustomed to a very comprehensive lens kit it was kind of liberating and creatively challenging to work with just one lens. It forced me to look at things differently and adjust my shooting style. I did leave my bulky 580's at home but occasionally yearned for a wink of extra light. Even the little 270 might have done the trick.

Travel? Keep it simple. Travel with kids? Save your marriage and your sanity and keep it even simpler.

PW


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah sounds like sound advice but i will not have any reach for sea world or san diego zoo. Any suggestions. If canon would Release a mirrorless by end of july then i would go that route. I even considered a g1x but have read mixed reviews.


----------



## elflord (Jun 6, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I am going on vacation with my new canon 5d3 with kit lens. I was considering the 70-300 is non l for a lightweight zoom. Anyone have any success with it or should I consider only the 70-200 f4 is l which is larger and heavier. I want to travel light. Any help is appreciated.


You can travel light, or you can pack every piece of gear available to you to cover every conceivable shooting scenario. What do you want to do ?

Last time I had a vacation, I was travelling to Australia to see family. I could have brought a telephoto for the wildlife but decided it was more important to just get the family shots. So I took the 5DII with the 50mm f/1.4.

I'd say figure out what's important to you and pack something that is absolutely minimal that covers the bases. I don't believe you've really tried to cut it down given that you're packing not one but two flashes, and a general purpose zoom AND a general purpose prime. If you want to travel light, start thinking carefully about what's important and build a kit around that. If you want to cover every plausible shooting scenario, forget about traveling light. 

Lighter camera might be a good option if you really do want to put an emphasis on range above everything else. APS-C plus Tamron 17-50 + Canon 55-250 and you have a light kit that covers wide to super tele.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 6, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Yeah sounds like sound advice but i will not have any reach for sea world or san diego zoo. Any suggestions. If canon would Release a mirrorless by end of july then i would go that route. I even considered a g1x but have read mixed reviews.



I'd rent the 70-300L and get a sling bag and a harness system that would accommodate your camera and the 70-300L. For Sea World and the zoo, I would bring only that lens. For Disney World, I would bring the 24-105L only. I borrowed a 70-200 and used it for shows at Disney World. Results were OK, but I didn't use it much. I wouldn't bother with the 50mm or the flashes unless you have a plan on using it (i.e. night excursions).

I would call wherever you are staying to make sure that there is a secure way to lock the gear while you are out and about. Just because you're bringing all you gear for a trip doesn't mean that you have to lug it everywhere you go for each and every destination.

The 70-300 non-L weighs about 1.5 lb, and the L version weights about 2.5 lb. Your 5DIII is about 2 lb. The 24-105 is also about 1.5 lb. So that means your camera + 1 lens will weigh about 3.5 to 4.5 lb. A crop body with a zoom will weigh a bit less, but it's still roughly the same size and it will still impede your range of motion when dealing with kids. If that is too much, then don't bring the 5DIII and go with a P&S. There is no point bringing something that you won't even enjoy using.


----------



## Q8-MC (Jun 6, 2012)

Canon 100-400mm is the best friend for you.


----------



## tomscott (Jun 6, 2012)

70-300 DO is a great travel lens. Some people complain about the white halo but i had no issues with mine. Sold it for a 70-200mm f2.8 but it was so light and seriously small extremely useful. Would have one again.

Basically the same size as a standard zoom and has IS. Great compromise. 

You can pick them up second had for about £550 which is a bargain.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2012)

elflord said:


> You can travel light, or you can pack every piece of gear available to you to cover every conceivable shooting scenario. What do you want to do ?



+1 


On a family excursion to NH last weekend, main goal was documentary memories - I brought only the gripped 5DII and 28-300L, in a Lowepro Toploader Pro 75 AW.
Visiting family in CA for a few days a couple of months ago, goals were documentary memories including indoor portraits and ambient shooting - brought gripped 5DII, 28-300L, 35L, 135L, and 430EX II in a Lowepro Flipside 300 packed in a Storm im2500 hard case.
On a 3-week adoption trip to China last year, goal was documentary memories and a photographic chronicle of the trip for our then-new daughter. Even though we were traveling with our older daughter, I brought the gripped 5DII, 16-35L II, 24-105L, 70-200/2.8L IS II, TS-E 24L II, 35L, 1.4x II TC, and 430EX II, all in a Lowepro Flipside 400 AW packed in the Storm im2500. 

Some key points - use a bag that's the right size for the gear you're bringing; a backpack style bag (vs. sling) supports the weight better. When carrying lots of gear (like the China trip) I also pack a smaller bag in with the main luggage (Lowepro Toploader 65 AW and Lens Case 1W, on that trip) to carry body + 1-2 lenses, and leave the rest in the hotel, locked in the hard case (I use TamperSeal SearchAlert locks). 

First off, just bring one flash, probably the 270. Second, I agree (and repeat) that the 70-300 non-L is not worth taking - you'd be best off with the L version, and still better off with 200mm and cropping. You could also consider the 200mm f/2.8L II prime. The 70-300 DO is another option as suggested, but don't buy new - way overpriced for what it is, I bought one for $750 (and later, sold it for the same price). The IQ is not stellar, but ok (needs a contrast boost and sharpening in post), it's better that the 70-300 non-L, but the L is much better; the DO has bad zoom creep, too. 

For SeaWorld, the SD Zoo, and especially the Safari Park (was called Wild Animal Park when I lived in SD), you'll want 300mm, IMO.


----------



## Strobe the globe (Jun 6, 2012)

Depends on what quality photos you want. I can recommend the EF-S 18-200mm IS lens as a great single travel lens, because of its ability to do wide angle and some zoom - but it's no L-series lens. Suits my purposes fine though. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2012)

pwp said:


> The non-L 70-300 is almost certain to disappoint you. The 5D3 will punish this lens. Traveling with young kids is going to be an absorbing process. You do need to keep it simple. If you have a BG-E11 leave it at home & just take the 430EX.
> 
> We traveled Vietnam for 3 weeks with kids and all I took was a gripless 5D and the 24-105. Being accustomed to a very comprehensive lens kit it was kind of liberating and creatively challenging to work with just one lens. It forced me to look at things differently and adjust my shooting style. I did leave my bulky 580's at home but occasionally yearned for a wink of extra light. Even the little 270 might have done the trick.
> 
> ...



Amen ;D


----------



## tomscott (Jun 6, 2012)

Strobe the globe said:


> Depends on what quality photos you want. I can recommend the EF-S 18-200mm IS lens as a great single travel lens, because of its ability to do wide angle and some zoom - but it's no L-series lens. Suits my purposes fine though. I'm very happy with it.



EF-S lenses wont fit FF cameras.... plus its a pretty poor lens anyway.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2012)

Strobe the globe said:


> I can recommend the EF-S 18-200mm IS lens as a great single travel lens...



So, you're suggesting he snap off the part of the lens mount that prevents mounting, then proceed to take a picture at 18mm so the reflex mirror smashes into the back end of the lens? Hmmmm....


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> elflord said:
> 
> 
> > You can travel light, or you can pack every piece of gear available to you to cover every conceivable shooting scenario. What do you want to do ?
> ...



Yeah I am either getting the 70-200L f4is or nothing as far as zoom. I also am going to look into that toploader bag for the zoo. Sounds like the bag I was looking for. I also was considering the flipside 400 but just thought it would be akward to spin it around to take the camera in and out. I wish they released a mirrorless in time because I would bring that with the new 40mm pancake and a tamron 17-50 2.8 and 55-250mm just for the parks. All lightweight travel gear. I have also been looking at the fuji x-s1 but it seems big also. I may go with the g1x and a 270ex ii and have my wife carry an S100 and travel light. Just not sure. Even if I do bring that I will bring my 5d and leave it in the room just in case. I wish they had a Canon solution that was lightweight like Nikon's v1 or sony nex7. I would be all over that.


----------



## elflord (Jun 7, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Yeah I am either getting the 70-200L f4is or nothing as far as zoom. I also am going to look into that toploader bag for the zoo. Sounds like the bag I was looking for.



One suggestion -- assuming that what you really want is a small kit.

Just bring a long slowish zoom (70-300L or 70-200 f/4) and maybe a not too big normal lens (either the 24-105 OR the 50 f/1.4). Forget the flashes. And don't bring more than one lens with you on any given outing, that way you are just hauling a camera around, not a camera plus a load of gear. 

The small fixed length cameras like the G1X don't really solve your problem because they don't have enough reach. You'd need to go at least micro 4/3 to do this (e.g. the Panasonic 100-300 gives you 600mm equivalent, not bad for a 1lb lens) . 

But in your case I think you could do quite well with a full frame if you choose your kit carefully instead of trying to pack everything.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 7, 2012)

I really like the Flipside series for two reasons. First, the main compartment opens against your back, making casual unzip-and-grab theft more difficult. Second, I find it makes lens changes easier - you slip it off the shoulders and pull it to the front, and the bag becomes a platform for the lens change. Alternatively, if you do want to remove it like a traditional backpack, at least when you set it down, the side that rests on the ground isn't the side that goes against your clothes. 

One more suggestion, along the lines of one lens per outing. I'm not sure that works - at the zoo or Sea World, you'll likely need the 200/300mm end (animals in enclosures, kids on rides) and the wide angle for closer family shots. The 'one lens' can work if you pick one or the other type of shot (or in my case, where that one lens is the 28-300L). One thing that might work, though, is to take just the long lens, and use the S100 for close/wide shots. 

What I've found on many trips (not considering the superzoom) is that two lenses works well, e.g. standard zoom + telezoom for daytime outing, switch to standard zoom + fast prime for evening-to-night outing, etc. The issue then is how to carry the spare lens. Personally, I've used several solutions. My camera is always carried on a BlackRapid strap. I sometimes also carry the Toploader with a Lens Case attached, over the other shoulder, straps crossing on my chest - that holds the spare lens, but is a bit bulky with excess empty space. Alternatively, I use a Lowepro Deluxe Technical Belt - a bit Batman-esque, granted, but functional. BR strap with camera hanging on the right side, left side has a Lowepro Lens Case sized for the larger of the pair (meaning it will hold the smaller one, too), a water bottle holder, cell phone holder, etc. I've also done two lens cases, and it's comfortable. 

Back to the 70-200/4 IS vs. 70-300L issue, having just been to an amusement park with the kids, 300mm on FF was very nice, and 200mm would have not been as effective. Likewise, as a former SD resident and Zoo member, the longer the better. There's a 10 oz. difference in weight. I know that adds up, but selecting a bag with two shoulder straps and ideally a hip belt will more than make up for 10 oz. in better weight distribution. Having a good pack makes weight less of a concern. What is a concern, to me at least, is size - I'd find the 1" shorter (retracted) length of the 70-300L to be an advantage that outweighs the weight gain - shorter length means it fits 'upright' (vertical) in a bag, taking up much less space than a lens that needs to lay on its side, possibly meaning you get a smaller bag.


----------



## canon816 (Jun 7, 2012)

I use a 70-200 f4 L IS all the time. Its exceptionally sharp. Much lighter then the f2.8 and works extremely well with a 1.4x TC if you need a little extra reach. One of my favorite lenses actually... and one of my sharpest.


----------



## IIIHobbs (Jun 7, 2012)

In Disney World this year, I only had the 16-35 on my 40D (24-55 equiv) and found it perfect for photos of the family in the Park. The venues are close and a long lens really isn't necessary. We also had a Powershot (with a 28 - 112 equiv) to capture video and more candid moments.
Unless you are really wanting close ups the feature animals at Sea World, I think the kit lens is going to be all you need. I even question the need for the 50 other than for speed indoors; the 5DIII really shines in low light.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 8, 2012)

IIIHobbs said:


> In Disney World this year, I only had the 16-35 on my 40D (24-55 equiv) and found it perfect for photos of the family in the Park. The venues are close and a long lens really isn't necessary. We also had a Powershot (with a 28 - 112 equiv) to capture video and more candid moments.
> Unless you are really wanting close ups the feature animals at Sea World, I think the kit lens is going to be all you need. I even question the need for the 50 other than for speed indoors; the 5DIII really shines in low light.



I am pretty sure my kit lens will be fine. My concern is san Diego zoo, sea world , etc. I may bring the cheap 70-300 just for a travel zoom and dump it later when I decide where to go after the trip. Was really hoping for mirror less solution in time.


----------



## RC (Jun 8, 2012)

Shooting with a crop body so its apples and oranges. For what its worth here is what I took last week on a similar trip:



KKCFamilyman said:


> Yeah but my concern is the weight with two 5 year olds and going to the zoo, sea world, disneyland.


Unless you don't plan to go on rides and such at Disneyland, I would suggest a nice P&S instead of lots of gear. Last week at Disneyland was the first time I traveled light with only my S100. I really loved the freedom and enjoyed the park more (not worrying about getting wet, etc). Enjoy your kids, when the get big they're a pain in the you know what. For the Zoo and SW, definitely take your real stuff and a long lens--way better and more photo opportunities there.

Disneyland
S100
Ziploc bag for wet rides
Extra battery, SD card
Lowepro Dublin 20 Slim Profile Pouch


San Diego walk-around setup
7D
16-35
24-105
Extra batteries, CF card, blower, brush
Lowepro Toploader Pro 70 AW with attached Lowepro Lens Case - 9 x 13cm


San Diego Zoo setup (actually never made it there, a whole another story )
7D
70-200 F4 IS
16-35
24-105
Lens hoods (all 3)
Extra batteries, CF card, blower, brush
Lowepro Flipside 300



KKCFamilyman said:


> ... I first need to find a sling bag to hold all that and need to cover the telephoto area without adding a 2.5-3lb lens....



Get the best bag for the job even if it means multiples bags (my wife recently discovered all my bags and said "I don't want to hear another word about my purses.") ???


----------



## IIIHobbs (Jun 8, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I first need to find a sling bag to hold all that



Take a look at the Think Tank "Speed" bags (three sizes available).



KKCFamilyman said:


> I need to cover the telephoto area without adding a 2.5-3lb lens. I need to pack relatively light. Again I just don't want to go with a p&S like the s100.



Take the 5D, the 24-105 kit lens and then add the 70-300L (leave the 50 behind). This will give you the added reach and still allow you to back off for some candid expressions. I agree with others that the non-L will not give you the results you want.

Also, take what you need each day (or half day). There is no reason to carry your whole arsenal to the zoo or the park.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 9, 2012)

RC said:


> Shooting with a crop body so its apples and oranges. For what its worth here is what I took last week on a similar trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am down to my body and kit lens. I will bring just the 270 ex ii and probably snag the new 40mm pancake for lower light. I just picked up an S100 so can't wait to see what kind of quality pics I can take with it and how far it will take me without having to break out the dslr every photo op. I am still unsure on the zoom. I am likely to rent the 70-300l and get the flipside 300 or tamrac evo 6. Still not sure.

On another note I have been heavily considering the new t4i with it's kit 18-135mm and the 40mm pancake and just the lowepro 102aw for the trip. That would cover most of my needs and be as lightweight as possible. Just not sure I want to invest that much in a backup body when I could use more lenses first covering more range. Also that was why I wanted the new camera for the trip and here I sit wanting less. I guess I am trying to think of fun with the family and not be a wanna be pro walking around with all this gear. Yeah it will yield nice shots but at what cost like everyone here has said. You would think this would be an easy decision but I am not sure how many years it will be before I will be back again so the photog in me wants the best. It does not guarantee the shots will be perfect and I will be able to focus on the shot vs my kids pulling me in every direction.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I just picked up an S100 so can't wait to see what kind of quality pics I can take with it and how far it will take me without having to break out the dslr every photo op. I am still unsure on the zoom. I am likely to rent the 70-300l and get the flipside 300 or tamrac evo 6. Still not sure.
> 
> On another note I have been heavily considering the new t4i with it's kit 18-135mm and the 40mm pancake and just the lowepro 102aw for the trip.



The S100 is a great little camera, IMO an ideal complement to the dSLR. I took it on rides with the kids - manual control allows lots of creativity (slow shutter shots on the carousel, for example. 

Glad to see you leaning to the 70-300L.  Personally, I'd recommend against the Rebel - it's not nearly as responsive as your 5DIII, and I think when you got home, you'd look over your pictures compared to ones from the 5DIII, and say, "What the @&!$%#* was I thinking?"


----------



## dirtcastle (Jun 9, 2012)

If I needed range beyond 135mm, I would go with a 70-200mm f/4, paired with either a 17-40mm f/4 or a 35mm f/1.4.

If I didn't need anything beyond 135mm, I would go with a 24-105mm f/4 and a 135mm f/2.

I also feel that the 24-105mm f/4 is the single most versatile lens in the Canon lineup, unless you need distance, in which case the 70-200mm lenses are more versatile.

For on-the-go shooting, I swear by my Lowepro SlingShot.


----------



## krjc (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds to me like the best combo would be the 28-300L with the 5DIII. One lens does it all and with the great low light capability of the camera all angles are covered. What am I missing with this combo. I was planning on getting this lens for my trip to the Philippines next January.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up an S100 so can't wait to see what kind of quality pics I can take with it and how far it will take me without having to break out the dslr every photo op. I am still unsure on the zoom. I am likely to rent the 70-300l and get the flipside 300 or tamrac evo 6. Still not sure.
> ...



Your right at this point I am bringing the 70-? L or nothing else. I think the rebel will be a step backwards. Just not sure if I want to spring the money Or rent.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 10, 2012)

krjc said:


> Sounds to me like the best combo would be the 28-300L with the 5DIII. One lens does it all and with the great low light capability of the camera all angles are covered. What am I missing with this combo. I was planning on getting this lens for my trip to the Philippines next January.



You're missing something to cover low light indoors and outdoor ambient night shooting. In addition to the 28-300L, I often bring a 35L and/or a Speedlite.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 11, 2012)

Definetly not bringing a 3.7 lb lens on a vacation with kids. I have had a little chance to play with my new s100 but it definitely could not be my only camera on vacation. I think a zoom is in order. Really tempted to think about a t4i with tamron 17-50 2.8 and 70-300mm for the trip and call it a day. I could fit all that in a lowepro 102aw. Also costs quite a bit for a vacation.


----------



## Mike Miami (Jun 13, 2012)

Was in the same boat. Ended up getting a Canon SX 260 HS. Was at Disney last week and it worked great. The IS really helped with roller coaster vid's. Its got a terrific zoom. Fits in pocket pocket for wet rides. Battery is weak but bought (4) knock offs for $13.00 total that worked fine, enough power for the day/night.
I didnt have my 5D3 and L's with me so I wasnt tempted to stray away from the wife and kids to take more detailed shots and wasnt holding them up while I searched for the perfect angle.
Very satisfied with my decision, wife and kids even happier!!!


----------



## SteenerMe (Jun 13, 2012)

I say bring your ungripped camera and one lens. Spend time with your family making memories and not wasting time switching lenses all day and getting irritated carrying all that gear around. Its a long enough day at those parks the way it is. I carried a 7D and 24-105 for two days in orlando and had enough to capture everything i wanted. After all if you want a photo vacation theme parks and zoos arent where its at....


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 14, 2012)

Mike Miami said:


> Was in the same boat. Ended up getting a Canon SX 260 HS. Was at Disney last week and it worked great. The IS really helped with roller coaster vid's. Its got a terrific zoom. Fits in pocket pocket for wet rides. Battery is weak but bought (4) knock offs for $13.00 total that worked fine, enough power for the day/night.
> I didnt have my 5D3 and L's with me so I wasnt tempted to stray away from the wife and kids to take more detailed shots and wasnt holding them up while I searched for the perfect angle.
> Very satisfied with my decision, wife and kids even happier!!!



Is there anyway you could post a pic or two from that trip so I could see the quality. I know it's not dslr but just curious how close. I have been playing with the S100 and it's ok but I have my 5d iii at lovely Canon getting the nice black tape put in it for the light leak issue. I know it's really not a problem but I wanted to get it fixed while under warranty. I have been considering the sx 260hs for the zoom. I have also been considering the 70-200 f4 is because I would use it at home to but just not sure I want to lug around all that gear. I was hoping to hear about a Canon mirrorless offering in time. I would definetly jump on that. I am even considering the G1x. Prices around here are about $639 for it so not too bad considering what your getting. Just not sure how it would work for a vacation like that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2012)

Recently finished processing my pics from our trip a couple of weeks ago. The S100 pics are decent, but the 5DII images (with 28-300L) are a clear step above, even at screen viewing 2 MP resolution. 

FWIW, even though my wife and kids are quite tolerant of 'the big camera' I don't let it slow us down. With a 2.5 year old, we still have a stroller along (if she's tired, but also for convenient storage). When we all went on a ride, the 5DII+28-300L stayed in the Lowepro Toploader Pro 75AW tucked under the stroller (risky? maybe...but that's what insurance is for!). 

Looking over the pics, I'm glad I had both cameras. The meetup with 'Cinderella' in her castle needed ISO 6400 (slow lens). The S100 flash would have worked, yes, but I'm not a fan of deer-in-headlights. Instead, I have princess-hugs with my daughters in the (electric) candle-chandelier illumination, preserving the ambience.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 14, 2012)

Took my first vacation to England and France in 20 years last October. I seriously thought about taking my new 7D and several lens, but then decided I wanted to travel very light (it was a 2 month trip) and was also worried about theft, damage, etc. So, after some research, I bought the Canon SX230 just for this trip. It's definitely not the IQ of a DSLR, but it took some really good photos and easily fit in my shirt pocket. Allowed me to savor each moment instead of trying to get the perfect shot. I will attach several examples at various focal lengths. All were hand held and used the "super vivid" scene setting since I like bright colors. These 2 were taken on the England Cotswolds tour: #1- 28mm equivalent focal length #2- 37mm focal length. Hope this helps in your decision.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are 2 more examples using the Canon SX230 hand held with "super vivid" setting. These are from the south of France just east of Nice. #1- 220mm equivalent focal length #2- maximum 392mm equivalent focal length. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 14, 2012)

Just back from a trip to Sydney, I took canon 5III with 24-105 which stayed on most of the time, plus a 50/1.4, 200/2.8 and 1.4 extender. The 200 was only used at the zoo and I never used the extender or 50, with the high ISO performance the 24-105 was good even indoor and at night and I am begining to think that cropping is a adaquate substitute for the extender.


----------



## hoghavemercy (Jul 2, 2012)

i bought a 35L and a 135L to China and the Philippines last year with a grip 5DII and it was never a burden and never thought of using a zoom, try 35L and a 70-200f4is maybe that would work for you.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 2, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I am going on vacation with my new canon 5d3 with kit lens. I was considering the 70-300 is non l for a lightweight zoom. Anyone have any success with it or should I consider only the 70-200 f4 is l which is larger and heavier. I want to travel light. Any help is appreciated.



I'd Take the 24-105 and a Fast 50mm. Done. Enjoy your vacation. 8)


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks I am bringing the 5d mark iii with 24-105, 50mm 1.4 and 270 exii. Just considering the 28mm is or 40mm pancake. Otherwise going with just that. I find the reach would be nice but my Sony nex and 55-210 will cover that. Just considering the 28mm as a cheaper alternative to the 35l not sure I will need it here.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 15, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Thanks I am bringing the 5d mark iii with 24-105, 50mm 1.4 and 270 exii. Just considering the 28mm is or 40mm pancake. Otherwise going with just that. I find the reach would be nice but my Sony nex and 55-210 will cover that. Just considering the 28mm as a cheaper alternative to the 35l not sure I will need it here.



For a vacation I'm not sure you need a prime if you have the 24-105mm L. Sure, take the 50 f/1.4 along with it, as it's nice to have, but I really think if you need below 35mm I'd just use my 24-105L zoom. It has good IQ at the shorter focal lengths, so I think with your current gear you're all set. Go have fun.


----------

